# Cowboys or Mavs ?



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Those of you who like both, which team are you a bigger fan of ?


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

GOO Colts!!!


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

Since the Cowboys only play once a week, it's the only sport I can follow closely.


----------



## Jet (Jul 1, 2005)

Well, I believe that if you choose answer 3, you shouldn't be posting on this forum. I like the Mavs better, personally.


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

Mavs..for now


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Cowboys has TO, Pacman, Tank, etc...

Mavs has....

... the closest thug I can think of is Avery Johnson.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> Cowboys has TO, Pacman, Tank, etc...
> 
> Mavs has....
> 
> ... the closest thug I can think of is Avery Johnson.


And yet they lose to the Eli Manning Giants ...


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

croco said:


> And yet they lose to the Eli Manning Giants ...


The star were aligned perfectly that day...

:azdaja:


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> The star were aligned perfectly that day...
> 
> :azdaja:


Wait, why are you talking about hockey now ? :crowded:


----------



## ¹²³ (Jan 8, 2003)

Cheerleaders.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

Neither



.... oh wait, you guys werent asking me, were you?


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Pimped Out said:


> Neither
> 
> 
> 
> .... oh wait, you guys werent asking me, were you?


You just stated that you like hockey.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

croco said:


> You just stated that you like hockey.


i'm sorry, but where is my name in the poll?


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Pimped Out said:


> Neither


You post in this thread, your voice will be heard.


----------

